# Nissan Altima 2005, 2.5 S,(automatic shift selector lever is not working).please help



## shahadatme (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,
My car is Nissan Altima 2005, 2.5 S. Today I went for oil change and regular maintenance checkup. After servicing, my shift selector lever is not moving from parking position (P) to any other position. The guys of the auto service center remove the shift lock release cover and put a key there and then I can move the liver. They told me I need to go for mechanic, because they don’t understand this. Also they said me now I have to run the car this way, because each time I put the lever in P position it becomes locked. So I need to fix the problem and want it back to its automatic mode. Guys please help me, what is the problem behind it and how can I fix it. One more thing, after servicing my interior lights are not working. Also please help me in this regard.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

First off if they don't understand how it works they shouldn't be working on it. I wouldn't go there again, my opinion though. First off check ALL fuses, even the ones labeled electronic parts. Also with your hand on the shifter,car on noises off press the brake pedal, listen and feel for a click. Do your brake lights work?


----------



## benvendette (May 21, 2006)

hi i have the same problem on my 2004 altima i change (shift lock unite control) is located behind dash cluster. cost $140.00 ca money.


----------

